# Sharing Over a Wireless Network



## jivjago (Sep 10, 2008)

All my computers connect to the internet from my wireless router, on my network.

I have one desktop with a printer. I have three laptops, one of which does not have a CD drive. 

I want to install MS office on my CD driveless laptop. I was hoping I could set up a network so that I could share my desktop's CD drive to install MS office on the laptop. As a side project I would like to get all my computers sharing the printer through my desktop.

My priority is getting MS word installed. 

Believe it or not, I can't figure out how to establish a network for sharing cd drives. Any help is appreciated.

All run XP 

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Shareing a CD is the same as sharing a hard disk.

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------

